# Milky mucus looking discharge



## pooh bear (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello,

I had amniocentisis a week ago today and a few times this week I ve had a discharge which is milky looking.  I got up from the toilet this morning and there was a pool about the size of a 10p piece and on wiping it was really stringy mucus looking.  I didn t know if it was a normal pregnancy occurence or to do with the amnio?  I ve also had a couple of pains in the middle of my stomach near tummy button area.  Monday I had really severe stabbing pains in my lower right hand side and was scanned and everything was fine.  I think I m just being a bit paranoid and worrying about everything.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

You're bound to be worried about everything at the moment, but this does sound like normal pregnancy discharge, I don't feel concerned about it,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## pooh bear (Aug 23, 2010)

Thank you, I thought deep down it probably was ok just worrying about everything


----------

